# over 300 pics in 3 days!



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

put my cam out on tuesday with a 50 lb bag of corn and went back today around 11 am and bumped a nice 8 point off my cam... all of my corn is just about gone and i got over 300 single pics on my cam! i had it set to take doubles and got over 600 pics and on low pic quality.. i see that i need to set it to take single pics and change it to high quality.. btw these pics are taken with my cell phone off of my tv since i dont have a card reader or a usb cord

here is a pic of the nice 8 point and a small 6 point










and here is a pic of that 8 point and one of the 3 does.. also have a fawn coming in too


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Ive got75Lbs of corn out and NOTHIN! Haha nice sounds like you have a nice spot.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

found a card slot on my moms computer and got these pics to look better...


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

get em to come in the day and looks like you have a nice spot!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i got them bucks there at all hours of the day... i had my camera set on low picture quality so i didnt like the looks of the day time pics.. i changed it to high quality and i will post some better pics next weekend


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice! keep your camera there and hopefully you can find a time before legal time in the morning and sometime in the afternoon they dont show up so you can sneak in without gettin busted! last year i put my camera by my stand and almost daily got pictures at 430am and again around 6-615am the week before season almost within 5 minutes each time. i snuck in at 515ish each early season hunt i had and sure enough id hear deer walk by when its still dark all the time.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

nice pic's,,good luck


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

peon said:


> i got them bucks there at all hours of the day...


I put out a camera for the first time last year, I was amazed at the number of mid day deer. Bucks and does, it didn't matter.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

ive gotten plenty of em between 1230-130 even now!


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 5, 2006)

crappie dude..the big reason you have a mid day buck is look at the date! he even had his head down, he was on the prowl


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have pics from all season of deer moving off and on all day long. A friend had 200 pics one week with his camera in early Oct. Camera was in some oaks that were really dropping and getting hit hard by the deer. His pics were from around the clock. 
Over the last 30 years of hunting, I've learn to stay in my stand later and later and it has paid off big time.
I hunt one spot that is a pretty nice travel corridor and can become a pretty good bedding area some years. I have to say of the deer that come in there and bed in the morning, almost everyone was back on it's feet by 10:30 or so and back on the move again. Most wander out of the area feeding. I am really amazed by the number of deer I see at 11:00 am and later.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

good point medium..... makes me want to sleep in and go from 11:00 to 2:00.

crappiedude- do you see your activity in Oct in mid day in big timber?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

BaddFish said:


> good point medium..... makes me want to sleep in and go from 11:00 to 2:00.
> 
> crappiedude- do you see your activity in Oct in mid day in big timber?


You know, we talk about sleeping in all the time.....I just can't do it. However we don't get out of our stands anymore till around noon for lunch.

I mostly hunt second growth timbered hillsides on a cattle raising farm. Some of this land is more open than others. Mostly pasture,corn/beans in the fields. It's weird but I've really been seing more deer movement later in the day. I used to think the deer were maybe pushed off other farms from hunters leaving for lunch but anymore it just seems like I'm noticing more all day movement. Unless it right off a field most of our deer movement is after 9:00 am


----------

